# WCA doesn't care enough for the national/continental/world Champions



## the_chad (Sep 1, 2022)

Currently, when entering any profile at the WCA, we immediately notice the collection of records and the collection of medals. There is also a bookmark below called "Championship podiums" but it's really hard to determine quickly how many times a person was world/continental or national champion in any event. You need to check manually. My proposition is to highlight that information in the profile so it's as important as records and medals.

On the wca website you can also check the current rankings and records. If you want to check how the World Champions in let's say 3x3 changed over the years, you need to manually look for right competitions and check one by one who won them. It would be really cool if they added "Champions" rankings as well.


----------



## LBr (Sep 1, 2022)

Well there are 3 levels of championship and the wca does a good job of distinguishing them: 
Regional Championships, this is mainly done in the us but it still sorta counts in my opinion.
Nationals: happens in many countries across the world.
Continentals: Until recently, only euros and Asians were held, but the wca has recently expanded this to every inhabited continent.

This distinguishing is important as if someone grinds national championships across the world, then they get a higher score, even if they aren’t the best.


----------



## the_chad (Sep 1, 2022)

LBr said:


> Well there are 3 levels of championship and the wca does a good job of distinguishing them:
> Regional Championships, this is mainly done in the us but it still sorta counts in my opinion.
> Nationals: happens in many countries across the world.
> Continentals: Until recently, only euros and Asians were held, but the wca has recently expanded this to every inhabited continent.
> ...



No, it's Nationals, Continentals and Worlds. Regional Championships in US grants you no official title.


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 1, 2022)

Didn't think I'd see clickbait get to this forum.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 1, 2022)

the_chad said:


> Currently, when entering any profile at the WCA, we immediately notice the collection of records and the collection of medals. There is also a bookmark below called "Championship podiums" but it's really hard to determine quickly how many times a person was world/continental or national champion in any event. You need to check manually. My proposition is to highlight that information in the profile so it's as important as records and medals.
> 
> On the wca website you can also check the current rankings and records. If you want to check how the World Champions in let's say 3x3 changed over the years, you need to manually look for right competitions and check one by one who won them. It would be really cool if they added "Champions" rankings as well.


My take is that the current system is good enough. Listing out the champions in a page is a messy task as there are 6 continental championships and a lot of nationals. It is better to check if a competitors has existing or past championship podiums in their profiles.


----------

